# NY State is giving out hundreds of robots as companions for the elderly



## GoneFishin (May 25, 2022)

*NY State is giving out hundreds of robots as companions for the elderly*

A new way to address the West’s ‘loneliness epidemic’

https://www.theverge.com/2022/5/25/23140936/ny-state-distribute-home-robot-companions-nysofa-elliq


----------



## Pepper (May 25, 2022)

I love it!  What a wonderful idea!  Not ready for it now, but who knows, maybe someday.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2022)

I find it sad and disturbing that we are using machines as a substitute for human contact. 





Just give me my pill, and I'll be on my way.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)

Too weird for me.


GoneFishin said:


> *NY State is giving out hundreds of robots as companions for the elderly*


Jeeze, help us with vet costs to adopt a doggie or cat companion, at least.


----------



## Manatee (May 25, 2022)

Why don't they make the robot look like a pretty girl?
Pets are nice, but you have to feed them and walk them.
I grew up on Long Island, but left in 1967.  That wouldn't qualify.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

I really like the idea of it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 25, 2022)

This was my choice. "It" says "I Love You"  A LOT!


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

I don't like or agree with the idea that these would provide _companionship 
or help with being socially isolated or lonely.

Instead, I think they might be a useful tool for some people (of any age)
to not forget important tasks, to organize their day, or to remind them of something they like to do, or need to do._


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 25, 2022)

I don’t think it will work for companionship either.


----------

